
Ask HN: Are there any good alternative Google Cloud Platform docs/examples? - tiplus
I find it much harder to get new things done with GCP compared to AWS. It&#x27;s more difficult to understand the  GCP concepts from the docs alone. The examples are often incomplete and assume knowledge from three other places while dependencies and requirements are never just listed but linked indirectly through some git repo elsewhere. AWS feels more solution oriented (as in products) whereas GCP seems more feature oriented (as in engineering).<p>For example there is one documentation for datastore queries [1] and one for appengine datastore queries [2], but the docs were seemingly written by different groups?<p>Are there any good alternative learning resources?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;datastore&#x2F;docs&#x2F;concepts&#x2F;queries#datastore-cursor-paging-python
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;appengine&#x2F;docs&#x2F;standard&#x2F;python&#x2F;datastore&#x2F;queries<p>PS: The capabilities of GCP are awesome so its worth it &#x2F; AWS docs also have their weak spots &#x2F; all subjective personal opinions
======
buxtehude
I'm still new to GCP - but I've found the tutorials helpful.

The Manning book "Google Cloud Platform In Action" has been somewhat helpful
in providing additional examples above what I've seen in the official docs -
it's a MEAP so still being written. [https://www.manning.com/books/google-
cloud-platform-in-actio...](https://www.manning.com/books/google-cloud-
platform-in-action)

The "Google Cloud" YouTube channel has some videos I've found interesting :
[https://www.youtube.com/user/googlecloudplatform](https://www.youtube.com/user/googlecloudplatform)

